# Wanted: Ed Parker Crest T-shirt



## max49c (Jan 15, 2005)

Anyone know someone who sells quality t-shirts with the parker crest, preferably a large crest shown on the front of the shirt? Looked hi & low, and it is a  no-go.


----------



## Brad Billings (Jan 16, 2005)

Check www.martialartsmart.com.  They sell a lot of Ed Parker Kenpo stuff.


Respectfully, 
Brad


----------



## max49c (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks, that was the first place I looked, but they don't sell them.  Perhaps if someone belongs to an independent school or something.  Anyway, I am still enterataining any suggestions.


Thanks


----------



## Ray (Jan 17, 2005)

If you find someone that sells them, please post it.  I'd like to get one, too.


----------



## kevin kilroe (Jan 17, 2005)

Have you considered buying a t shirt making software program and making your own. I've been kicking around the idea but my middle name is procrastinate.


----------



## MisterMike (Jan 17, 2005)

www.cafepress.com


----------



## Seig (Jan 18, 2005)

Remember, that is a copyrighted item.


----------



## kenpoworks (Jan 18, 2005)

are you sure that the crest is under copyright because some people in Europe claim to have legal "copyright" for the crest in Europe at least.

Also which Crest is under copyright, the one with the full golden mane on the dragon or the one with half or the one with the red piping around the outside or the one with Mr Parker&#8217;s name inserted above the "k" symbol.

Has the copyright been kept up and how many minor changes do you have to make to a design to avoid copyright issues (I have been told its 5 minor changes).

I am just looking for some answers, not an arguement.

Richard


----------



## Ray (Jan 18, 2005)

kevin kilroe said:
			
		

> Have you considered buying a t shirt making software program and making your own. I've been kicking around the idea but my middle name is procrastinate.


I actually did that once.  It look nice until it was washed a couple times; then it looked like crap.


----------



## masherdong (Feb 13, 2005)

I dunno where to find one.  Ebay maybe?


----------



## Ray (Jul 8, 2005)

If you're still looking, I noticed these earlier this week

http://www.martialartsmart.net/95-kenpow1.html

http://www.martialartsmart.net/95w-kenpow1.html


----------

